# Does Kindle Fire HD have automatic shutdown "feature"?



## avenger1212

The wife read on her Fire HD 8.9" last night, and put it away about 1AM.  It was about 44% battery according to Battery HD.  I tried to turn it on at about 5PM, but when opening the cover (we have the Amazon cover that turns it on when you open it) nothing happened.  I pushed the power button, and the Fire had apparently shut itself completely off.  It also turns out, the battery was down to 18%.  

I have no idea why it lost so much battery power after being in standby all day, but I also don't know why it shut itself off.  Do these shut down when dropping to a certain battery level in standby?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you leave wireless on and you have applications running in the background that talk to the world, the battery will drain even when you're not actively using it.

As to why it turned itself off, I can't say.  Maybe she accidentally really turned it off rather than just closing the cover?


----------



## avenger1212

Chatted with Amazon, and it turns out they show the Kindle got a software update overnight last night.  Normally the device reboots after those, so I guess since it was in standby, it just shut down.  She said it can take up to 30 min for this to complete over wifi (sounds like a lot but I guess if that's what she says), which could explain the battery drain.

Something to keep in mind going forward I guess.


----------

